# Post Your Beauty Blog Here!



## abbyquack (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey ladies, well since we no longer have a "shameless promotions" thread, I thought I'd start this one up so we can share our blogs with one another. I'm always looking for new beauty blogs to read, and I know they're out there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine is Quack's Passion Pit

P.S. Mods, if this is not okay, please delete. I searched archives and didn't see any existing threads like this.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 8, 2010)

here's mine:

BeautySpot


----------



## crystalclear (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine is here: The Poison That Fascinates


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 8, 2010)

My little blog:

Sushi Blumen


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RandomnessWithKhris


----------



## Brie (Mar 10, 2010)

Mines here 
Madame B Fatale


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 11, 2010)

Great thread! I totally didn't know that some of you girls had blogs (I should have since it's in your siggies... duh)

Here's my blog. Hit it up, leave me some love. 
Pretty as Peaches


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 11, 2010)

hey this is my blog: Make-up By Dee. I actually justed started it tonight or this am I couldn't sleep so I decided to to create it. I hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## kiss (Mar 11, 2010)

She is Raving Mad

Let's follow each other! yay! hehe.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 11, 2010)

It's not a beauty blog but it will have some beauty in it. This is like my 5th blog. I deleted most of the ones I have. You can just say that I didn't like the other ones. Don't be surprise if I deleted this one and create a new one. I can't stick with a blog for more than a month.

http://lovexdream.wordpress.com


----------



## Purple (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.contempobeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm at The Glam Shack

The Glam Shack


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 12, 2010)

Wheeeee wheeeeeeeeee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine is The Fancy Face


----------



## aliciaface (Mar 14, 2010)

Cute Coats


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 14, 2010)

My Beauty Page

I only started this one but more will come soon


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 14, 2010)

Me too in my sig, but maybe we can share tips.  Like taking better swatches, designing banners, content, etc?  Just a thought, not meant to highjack anyone's thread.  Great thread!
The Beauty Thesis


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's mine! I have no idea why mine in the sig doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit : the one in my sig works fine now! haha


Beauty Pooofs


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 15, 2010)

Great thread! I'm always on the hunt for more beauty blogs to read.

Here's mine: So Very Fabulous!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mine: JennyCakesx


----------



## pumpkinpie (Mar 15, 2010)

Heres my blog...reviews on makeup products and more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.blogspot.com/carmzyy


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 15, 2010)

http://make-upbydee.blogspot.com is one of mine I forgot to add.


----------



## winkietoe (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's mine that I just started 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TEENUTZ


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's mine.

http://mybeautyhoard.blogspot.com/


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok so...I just put a new background up, it's cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a question, does anyone know on blogger how to create a "cut"? Like how do I put the rest under a "keep reading" link, so that 1 post doesn't end up taking up the whole front page? TIA girlies


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

I started one for reviews and swatches

www.naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 28, 2010)

I got the blogging bug too!

Come by and say 'hi'!

The Girly Tomboy


----------



## chanelchic (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine's only sometimes a beauty blog... There'll be one up tomorrow though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cclarebear


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lil Asian Girl...Big World. 

It's super new, so please excuse the lack of postings.  I was all gung-ho about it, and then got super sick this week - hence the lack of anything beauty related on it yet. lol


----------



## MamaLaura (Apr 9, 2010)

www.MamaLaura.net

I'm hosting a giveaway right now, actually. Taking entries until tomorrow!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_www.lauren-clark.com, you have to click on "blog" on the top left of the main page to get to it._

 

you are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't have a text blog for makeup because I maintain blogs for a mess of other things, but I do upload YouTube videos. -- YouTube - kragey's Channel


----------



## soco210 (Apr 13, 2010)

My blog is in my siggy line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to update more.  Mommyhood has kept me busy!  Also, if anyone has facebook and isn't too busy:

PLEASE do me a favor and vote for my daughter Lydia on this page MERRIT D. PHOTOGRAPHY | Facebook you have to be a fan of the page and can only vote one time, I'd REALLY appriciate it! Thank you!!!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 14, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2010)

i've got mine up, finally

http://www.accidentalbeauty.com


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Apr 16, 2010)

What a great thread! I just started one too!

My two cents
http://infamousbeautybyjen.blogspot.com

Come by and say hi!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 19, 2010)

Swear they removed it. Hm. I need to browse updates more often...

http://www.makeupbycelly.com

My little blogger.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's mine: The Golden Lily


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 19, 2010)

umm... mine is *smashedmakeupbag*


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Mine is in my Sig but here it is anyways Snippets of a Self-Confessed Vixen


----------



## cupcake_x (May 7, 2010)

Followed a ton of you!

Mine is Pin Me Up Beauty. 
I write about make-up, hair, clothing, vintage & retro beauty, body modifications and lately domestics!


----------



## kenoki (May 11, 2010)

I have one as well!  It's Okay Philistine. 
I have to be honest, blogging is hard work!  Seeing some of yall's blogs (above) is getting me more motivated.  Pahmped Ahp!


----------



## kittykit (May 13, 2010)

I finally started a new one today Miss*A


----------



## purrtykitty (May 17, 2010)

My new blog!!

swatchcat

Please follow me, and I'll follow you!


----------



## user47 (May 18, 2010)

Mine: MakeupbyCrystalS


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 18, 2010)

Just started mine! I'd love to see my specktrenettes there!

Makeup Check!


----------



## Dominikanmorena (May 18, 2010)

Just made it!!!

Ms. Ash P. - Beauty.Music.Loves...


----------



## ReveNoir (May 18, 2010)

Ooo, I'll definitely have to come back and pore through this thread when I have more time!

In the meantime, here's my blog:
Rêve Noir


----------



## lara (May 19, 2010)

I let my swatch gallery go fallow a while back, but now I have the energy to completely rebrand it and move to a blog format due to people finding the gallery concept a little confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*swatchgirl.com*


----------



## ReveNoir (May 20, 2010)

*Re: My Blog !*

That's too bad...Paint is *really* limiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's a good idea...I'll have to try that for a summer look!


----------



## jess126xo (May 20, 2010)

*Re: My Blog !*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ReveNoir* 

 
_That's too bad...Paint is *really* limiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's a good idea...I'll have to try that for a summer look!_

 
LOL I know. 

Oh post a pic if you do


----------



## jess126xo (May 20, 2010)

*Re: My Blog !*

Why is my thread missing? ?


----------



## ..kels* (May 20, 2010)

I just joined! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kelsey Marie | Makeup Artist


----------



## jess126xo (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_I just joined! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kelsey Marie | Makeup Artist_

 
Your business cards are adorable and stylish I'm following


----------



## jess126xo (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JsBaby4eva* 

 
_Mine: MakeupbyCrystalS_

 
Your blog is awesome. Your makeup is beautiful! I am so following! !


----------



## jess126xo (May 21, 2010)

All of these blogs are great hopefully I have followed all haha. Check mines out I will be doing a sigmamakeup brushes review because on my last FOTD or I think haul some people ask how I felt about the brushes. And on Saturday night a Robin Hood review will be up hehe.


----------



## Senoj (May 21, 2010)

It's in my signature but I'll repost. Touching Faces with Beauty and Glamour


----------



## HellcatTrish (Jun 5, 2010)

the Hellcat
Trying to fill this with great content to get'em hooked, but it's brand new and I want to put time and quality into the pieces.

Interested in guest writers to share reviews, experiences (experience of getting hair extensions, hair threading, skin treatments, etc) rants about makeup/hair/whatever. Tutorials. I'm sure you get the idea!

Also if someone with a vast collection of swatches would let me, I could really use some for my reviews. My camera has kicked the bucket. I don't mind if they are tagged, or leaving a shout out on the side info bar. 

Thanks,
-Trish


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 7, 2010)

I just started one! 

Kimmae17


----------



## mocha_queen (Jun 12, 2010)

*Blogs!*

Hi everyone!

I havent been around here much, but its summer, so I figured this is the perfect time to share my love for make up with you lovely ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I just created my very first blog and I will be adding new and old make up looks, nails and shoes and what not with product details, so please be sure to check that out as well as subscribe, as it means the world to me!

Here it is:
http://beautyuntamed.blogspot.com/

*Also, if you have a blog, please do post your links here, I would love to check it out!*


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Blogs!*

Your site looks great. I will definitely follow it.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Blogs!*

Very nice blog! I love your work. I'm going to follow you! I do have a makeup and beauty blog. It's in my signature.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Blogs!*

Lovely photos!

I'm not sure where your follow button is though?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Blogs!*

Amazing photos! Very nice blog! What kinda camera you using?

My blog is in my siggy!


----------



## mocha_queen (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Blogs!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_Lovely photos!

I'm not sure where your follow button is though?_

 
Thanks!
Its to the left if you scroll down a bit.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Amazing photos! Very nice blog! What kinda camera you using?

My blog is in my siggy!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I use a Nikon D 60, pretty basic dslr...but I like it.
Ill be sure to check your blog out.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm having a $50 MAC Gift Card Giveaway on my blog I'd love for you guys to check it out. A Little More Beautiful


----------



## CajunFille' (Jun 13, 2010)

Mine is: Pretty Little Cajun Queen for swatches, reviews, sigma & mac brush comparisons and reviews. Come take a look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be supporting everyone by subscribing, please sub to me as well.


----------



## cupper82 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have a nail polish blog called Right on the Nail. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 15, 2010)

www.justaddsparkles21.blogspot.com is my beauty blog- I'm thinking of a contest soon and would love new subscribers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......and www.rileycadance.blogspot.com you should checkout if you have little fashionable tots


----------



## Ingenue (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's mine:

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com


----------



## ruthless (Jun 22, 2010)

*Beauty Brains Blog*

I just found this blog-love it! Going to save me SO much money, they do a lot of "debunking" of advertising


The Beauty Brains


7 Ways You Waste Money When Buying Beauty Products


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Beauty Brains Blog*

Oh, weird. I'm The Beauty Scientist on YouTube. (but my vids are all down right now...) I had never heard of anyone else taking the scientific perspective before with beauty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xJUICY (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's my beauty blog~

V I S I O N / in / H D: beauty, fashion, creativity, lifestyle.


----------



## BBJay (Jul 1, 2010)

I love love love checking out other bloggers. There are so many unique perspectives out there. The link to my blog is in my signature. I hope you guys check it out.


----------



## LaaLaaMonroe (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh I'm going to have to really search through this thread I enjoy finding new beauty bloggers.

My Beauty Blog : 
http://dolcevanity.com
Enjoy !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## LaaLaaMonroe (Jul 3, 2010)

*Beauty Blog Recommendations !!*

Hey, I'm LaaLaa

I've had a beauty blog since late 2008 ... & I have just made the transition from blogger to wordpress so I'm kind of starting my posts from scratch. 

But I love reading and finding other beauty blogs, I don't mind where from
as sometimes it's fun to find other products from around the Globe that may not be in the United Kingdom.

So I'd love for you guys to post your blog & some of your favourites in this thread that you think are great to recommend to me.

Are there anymore *British* girls that I've missed who I don't follow ? 

Fill me in fellow addicts...*Who are you? What's your blog? Who do you love?

**DolceVanity.Com** Twitter*​


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 4, 2010)

*Got my first hater...*

I just got my first hater on my blog.  Got chewed out for "ruining" the beauty industry because I hold a MAC Pro card, and how that makes it harder for other who are "real" makeup artists to get one...

Quite amusing, as if you read my blog enough (posts), you'll see I got mine as a PHOTOGRAPHER, not a makeup artist (and I have since edited my About Me to explain all this since apparently my "How I got a pro card" post wasn't enough).  And I got my card through completely legitimate ways, with real publication mastheads and cover model shoots credited to me as the photographer, not fake reference letters like many many many people do for the MUA level cards.  

Reading > My hater.

I dunno who it is, but if you came from this site I would say maybe next time you should read a bit more carefully before assuming someone just went about something because they were a cheapskate and wanted a discount, and that I have no professional ties to the beauty industry.  I have an in-home studio, and have slathered enough gooey clear gloss on girls and fixed enough bad eyeshadow applications to think I can have a pro card...  just because I don't choose to be a makeup artist doesn't make me evil, or a ruiner of the beauty industry, or a cheapskate.  MUAs aren't the only ones that make up the beauty industry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And if I was really just a cheapskate, I wouldn't have gotten the 30% discount card...


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Got my first hater...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_I just got my first hater on my blog.  Got chewed out for "ruining" the beauty industry because I hold a MAC Pro card, and how that makes it harder for other who are "real" makeup artists to get one...

Quite amusing, as if you read my blog enough (posts), you'll see I got mine as a PHOTOGRAPHER, not a makeup artist (and I have since edited my About Me to explain all this since apparently my "How I got a pro card" post wasn't enough).  And I got my card through completely legitimate ways, with real publication mastheads and cover model shoots credited to me as the photographer, not fake reference letters like many many many people do for the MUA level cards.  

Reading > My hater.

I dunno who it is, but if you came from this site I would say maybe next time you should read a bit more carefully before assuming someone just went about something because they were a cheapskate and wanted a discount, and that I have no professional ties to the beauty industry.  I have an in-home studio, and have slathered enough gooey clear gloss on girls and fixed enough bad eyeshadow applications to think I can have a pro card...  just because I don't choose to be a makeup artist doesn't make me evil, or a ruiner of the beauty industry, or a cheapskate.  MUAs aren't the only ones that make up the beauty industry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And if I was really just a cheapskate, I wouldn't have gotten the 30% discount card..._

 
LOL do you really owe them an explanation??? I don't think so. Gotta love the self righteous out there. They definitely make life more "interesting."


----------



## friedargh (Jul 5, 2010)

I just started mine yesterday! You can find it here - let me know any feedback you guys have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, how do you guys feel about showing your full face online?


----------



## edenamy101 (Jul 14, 2010)

i make beauty vidoes on youtube 
i gladly take request for video ideas or tutorials 
i mainly do tutorials haul reviews and the odd tag video
please check my videos out and subscribe if you enjoy them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eden xx
ps: i only started making videos about a month ago im still getting use to things  
YouTube - SunsetBeauty15's Channel


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello..I started a blog about a year ago but didn't post much....Now I am trying to be more consistent..,,Please check me out and give me any opinions or suggestions! Its in my sig...


----------



## CajunFille' (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Please take a look at my corner of the beauty blog world. I love working on my blog and I just posted my top 15 MAC blushes of all time w/ swatches. Please click PrettyLittleCajunQueen in my siggie


----------



## Junkie (Jul 17, 2010)

From Lashes to Lipgloss


I literally JUST started though! lol - so there's only one post so far. I need to build it more a bit and get some photos up. I figured I could use a few collection photos or hauls as fillers for now. Even some FOTDs or "What I'm liking right now" or even reviews.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 21, 2010)

*I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

Hey everyone! So on a few recommendations from some members here, I decided to start my own beauty blog, which is something I've always wanted to do, but Specktra really made me want to go ahead and stop procrastinating. I have been driving myself crazy trying to think of a blogger name, but then a light went off in my head and I thought Why not just ask my Specktra buddies lol

My name is Isabel, and although I know it probably sounds ridiculous, I don't really like to use Bella becuase I'm Isabel, not IsabeLLA. I know my username on here is BELLAxo812, but for my blog I was trying to stay away from that if possible. I'm not shunning the name Bella completely, but I'm just looking into the future, and I know that people will start to refer to me as Bella and noone calls me that.

The only names I have come up with so far are Bella Beauty or Beauty with Isabel, but I feel "Ehh" about both of them. I know there are some bloggers who have incorporated their name into them in a really cute way, like Nessasary Makeup (VaNESSA) and Jo Make Me Blush (Joanna) for example. 

I'm just wondering if you guys can throw some ideas my way. I don't hate the name Bella, I just feel like it's not really my name. I know that a lot of you have some awesome ideas and I would really appreciate your help. Thanks so much for taking your time to help me out


----------



## equus18 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

Well, Bel means beautiful.  Maybe you can build something around that.  I have to think some more about this...


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

Some variant forms of Isabel:  Issie, Isa, Belicia.
Maybe use something like that?
Beauty with Belicia?
In Touch with Isa?

GOOD LUCK


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

How would u describe ur makeup/personal style? Try to work that in with ur name like 'Getting Glam With Isabel'. Even ur sigtag 'Imperfection Is Beauty' would be something different to use.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DarkGlamourXO* 

 
_How would u describe ur makeup/personal style? Try to work that in with ur name like 'Getting Glam With Isabel'. Even ur sigtag 'Imperfection Is Beauty' would be something different to use._

 
I guess my makeup/personal style would be more on the glam side...even when I dress down, it's not really dressed down...I always make sure everything is on point or else I don't feel like myself. 'Getting Glam with Isabel' sounds cute...I'm gonna try and do something around that word too...hmmm


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: I Need Help Picking My Blogger Name!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DarkGlamourXO* 

 
_How would u describe ur makeup/personal style? Try to work that in with ur name like 'Getting Glam With Isabel'. Even ur sigtag 'Imperfection Is Beauty' would be something different to use._

 

I think "Imperfection Is Beauty" sounds wonderful!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine is www.bridgettesmakeupobsession.blogspot.com
I just redid it AND added a new post featuring Sassy Grass from Dare To Wear! Check Me Out!!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_Mine is www.bridgettesmakeupobsession.blogspot.com
I just redid it AND added a new post featuring Sassy Grass from Dare To Wear! Check Me Out!!_

 
Hey I'm following your blog! Like your blog! 

Please check me out too!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is my attempt at a blog. It's not only beauty, its pretty anything that comes to mind. I signed up for the tumblr account in May but I just started it today. I just did my first make up related post. yay!

Make up and dirty Converse


----------



## Mizzvaine (Aug 8, 2010)

makeup love. ♥


----------



## sweetkitty (Aug 8, 2010)

My blog is Productrater!, it's focused primarily around makeup product reviews, but I also post hauls, collections and other beauty related stuff. Check it out if you like.


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 12, 2010)

I love to read beauty blogs!!
I just started my own yesterday! I'm super excited because I have written down a looong list of posts I plan on making, so it will definitely be a frequently updated blog! It would definitely mean a lot to me if all of you lovelies would go and take a look!

Straight Up Glam

Any tips, constructive criticism, or advice is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's Mine!
Mostly for Aussies though (well prices are in AUD etc, release dates blah blah blah...)


Melz Makeup Manor

I love looking at everyone elses blogs!


----------



## lara (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Beauty Blog Recommendations !!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaaLaaMonroe* 

 
_Are there anymore *British* girls that I've missed who I don't follow ?_






Late to reply, but it's nice to find another Brit blogger! I'm down in the colonies myself, but it's so nice to read about non-US products.


----------



## LC (Aug 20, 2010)

it's amazing how many beauty blogs are out there.

my blog is within my site.

Lauren Clark - home


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 22, 2010)

Here's my blog dolls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you all enjoy!

*YourzTrulyJess*


----------



## ginlovesmac (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's mine Gin's Beauty Diary 

Check it out


----------



## MACPixie (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is:
http://ashleymalice.blogspot.com
I had a different blog before but I never updated it. I'm in the works of 'maturing' my online persona and felt a new screen name is in order. I try to update this one a few times a week


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 24, 2010)

mine is a site dedicated to looks using mostly mac. 

If anyone checks it out, I would appreciate some feedback layout/presentation/content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Lyssah - A site for M.A.C Looks*


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine is not a blob! it's youtubeee!

Sugarpetals09

Check me out! I just started out


----------



## Mizzvaine (Aug 28, 2010)

makeup love. ♥
and my youtube channel:YouTube - Mzzvaine's Channel


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 28, 2010)

Beautiful Disaster

Here's mine...Hopefully I will start updating it every week.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 29, 2010)

Adventures In Makeup
www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com


----------



## NYDoll88 (Sep 1, 2010)

Diary of a Cosmetics Junkie

I would love if you guys could check it out...I just started it!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 1, 2010)

Not about makeup, but about nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nailswatches


----------



## beautywithbre (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's mine!

Beauty With Bre

  	and I started a YT channel

Beauty With Bre


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Sep 13, 2010)

My nail blog : GildedNails

Check out my Giveaway as well!


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 13, 2010)

mine is a beauty / crafty blog. id love for ppl to follow. im always doing give aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The T Collection By: Teresa Ellis


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Mine is tons of swatches and FOTD's!
Aijuswhanakno


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 17, 2010)

i have a makeup/fashion tumblr..
miss gigi

and i started a yt channel
YouTube - missgigi's Channel

yay for new blogs for me to browse.


----------



## dressedtokill (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's mine: alison*elle

Mainly beauty/makeup/nail polish reviews


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine is The Daily Nail. (obviously a nail polish blog )

I also have The Daily Nail: REVIEWS which is all nail reviews concentrating on polishes and their awesomeness and ability to use for nail art and konad. :-D


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2010)

^^^^^^

Highly, highly recommending The Daily Nail! Reading that blog was what inspired me to finally give Konading a try


----------



## pudding1983 (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont log in much here but here is my site:

Glitter.Gloss.Garbage

I do beauty reviews and giveaways


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's mine: mustaa kajalia It's in Finnish, but at least you can look at the pictures


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm doing my first giveaway tomorrow (Saturday) night...

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com


----------



## Nicala (Oct 2, 2010)

Just started blogging/vlogging!!

Blog: A Blog For the Notorious

Youtube: YouTube - admitnotorious's Channel


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 2, 2010)

Doing a contest and giveaway on my blog: MAC Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adventures In Makeup


----------



## geeko (Oct 3, 2010)

here's mine... I jus started mine... but i don't update it everyday...probably update it like 2 or 3x a week... Reviews of MAC and other non mac make up inclusive of japanese brand make up....

Make Up Galore


----------



## MamaLaura (Oct 5, 2010)

www.MamaLaura.net


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's my blog: *Lipgloss and Spandex* (fitness and beauty)


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 13, 2010)

OOh, I'm so happy to have some new blogs to check out!

Mine is at http:/www.beautyfromanotherplanet.wordpress.com


----------



## m4dswine (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine is Modal Corpus - I blog about alternative fashion and beauty, sort of!! Mostly I just ramble!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 20, 2010)

Mine is beautyjunkie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all about fashion, makeup & just life!!


----------



## Cydonian (Oct 22, 2010)

I have one as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've followed some of you on here previously and will work my way through the list!

  	Here is mine: http://cydonianmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine is Beauty and Fashion!
GlamLust


----------



## Hellcandymakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello!

  	Just thought I would add my blog link to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a UK beauty blogger and you can find my blog by visiting:

www.hellcandy.com

  	Hope you like it!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is pudderdåserne.dk, but it's in danish so it's for you scandinavian girls here.


----------



## makeupaddict416 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Hi ladies here is my blog http://beautymakeupaddict.blogspot.com*
*I can't wait to read the blogs posted on here.*


----------



## astarael7 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have recently started a blog, it's mostly nail swatches at the moment, with a few other bits and pieces but I'm hoping to do more makeup related posts in the future as well.  Would love for some Spektra ladies (and gents!) to come check it out! Link


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 13, 2010)

Ive been gone from specktra and my blog for a while but now i am official back please check it out if you havent all ready and follow it will make me day 

http://jess126xo.blogspot.com


----------



## lolcats (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh I have discovered some brilliant blogs here. I am a fan of the UK blogs, being a UK girl myself, heres mine:

http://glitterandgloss.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheClara (Nov 23, 2010)

My blog is:
http://claras.papper.fi/blog/ 

  	It's a bilingual beauty blog written in swedish and english. I tend to write longer texts in swedish, but I think there are stuff you still would find usefull. I post many looks, swatches and product pictures.


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 24, 2010)

Followed some of you! Still making my way around following all of you!  Been really busy!
 		 			Mine is beautyjunkie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all about fashion, makeup & just life!!   Sub to my youtube tooo


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 27, 2010)

Followed those of you that I recognize from around here  I just decided to start a beauty/style blog and thought I'd post it and get it out there. Just something I'm doing for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would love if you guys checked it out; I am working on new posts already.

http://echosidestyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## beautylush (Nov 27, 2010)

http://beautifulskyline.blogspot.com/


  	There's mine!


----------



## LC (Nov 28, 2010)

I had one that had fotds only on it..but I just created one that is a more personal blog, with product reviews, thoughts on life, and fotds as well...enjoy!

http://laurenclarkmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is mine, it's brand new!

http://thedollymixdiaries.blogspot.com/


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't even remember if I posted mine, but it's:
  	http://blazeno8.blogspot.com/

  	Feel free to add suggestions and comment.


----------



## Cupid (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't remember if I posted mine either but here it is!

  	www.tinyurl.com/thestyleexaminer

  	And my YT guru channel

  	www.youtube.com/wisteriaangel


----------



## addicted2mac (Dec 6, 2010)

*Makeup Artistry by LJ*
*http://www.muartistrybylj.blogspot.com*


----------



## switchblade (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my blog:

the stash archives


----------



## Vanistar (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine is http://makeupbyvani.blogspot.com/ in spanish


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

Just followed a bunch of your blogs, i love reading beauty blogs.
  	Follow mine it's kind of new http://thedollymixdiaries.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mizzvaine (Dec 19, 2010)

here is mine again 
http://makeuplaine.blogspot.com/

  	please support my yt channel too. i just started making videos again: http://www.youtube.com/Mzzvaine


----------



## Himy (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is mine, in french

http://himylicious.blogspot.com/

  	I hope you like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	if you want, I can translate the articles.


----------



## dahlingdiva (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it's not my blog but it's a pretty funny one I follow. She doesn't say where she works but I'm pretty sure it's MAC.
  	She writes about working behind the makeup counter.

  	 http://lifebehindthemakeupcounter.wordpress.com/

  	I want to start one but don't know the best place to go.


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2011)

I just started my blog today...yay!!

http://weshouldmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 12, 2011)

dahlingdiva said:


> Well, it's not my blog but it's a pretty funny one I follow. She doesn't say where she works but I'm pretty sure it's MAC.
> She writes about working behind the makeup counter.
> 
> http://lifebehindthemakeupcounter.wordpress.com/
> ...


	I honestly like WordPress, ha. I love the customization options. I had Blogger/Blogspot at one point in time and didn't like it at all =/ But it seems pretty popular for blogs either way, so. It's up to you!

  	Here's mine: http://lilyisatig3r.wordpress.com . I post about a lot of other things as well (for example, it doubles as my school's ePortfolio - which might I add is the most retarded thing I've ever had to do, my personal blogging, occasional FOTD's, etc etc). If anyone else has WordPress, feel free to comment/contact me & we can each other to our Blogrolls


----------



## vintageroses (Jan 12, 2011)

I just switched to blogspot! Since it seems easier to use for everyone!  

  	Follow me on my new blog!  http://mybeautyjunkie.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd originally posted my wordpress blog but I changed over to blogger. Hope you like! http://prettyaspeaches.blogspot.com/


----------



## adoraa (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all!

  	I have put up my very first video on Youtube (also on my blog) it's about my favourite products of 2010! I'll be adding heaps of tutorial and reviews so subscribe so you don't miss out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Video Blog
  	and
My Facebook (pictures and links)

  	Comment with any questions or suggestions for product reviews 

  	Kelly xx


----------



## gigiopolis (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi girls (and guys)! As I'm sure you've seen if you frequent the Nail Polish Swatches thread at all, I post a lot on there. So I decided to start a nail polish blog! Take a look, I wrote my first post today, and hopefully your support will motivate me to continue posting, even when I've got tons of homework and studying to do 

http://thelacquerlog.wordpress.com/

  	Thanks!


----------



## geeko (Jan 30, 2011)

Mine blog url is in mine signature.

  	I blog mostly about the products I buy and I use...and I love doing swatches. But they take sometime to swatch especially lip swatches (with all the puttin on and puttin off of lip swatches...sometimes I'm a tad lazy to do lip swatches. HAHA). But I love blogging about make up. It's my passion.

  	No fotds or eotds on my blog though, I don't want anyone to recognize me as I'm a pretty private person so it's mostly a review, picture and swatch kinda beauty blog. I blog only on my off days or when i have the time...

  	Right now i'm obsessed with finding the perfect template for my blog


----------



## embabe89 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just started mine:

  	http://brokeandgraduating.blogspot.com/

  	I've never blogged before, so this'll be interesting!


----------



## thebeautybible (Feb 9, 2011)

*Shamless* http://the-beautybible.blogspot.com/

  	I'd love for you to drop by.... x


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 11, 2011)

I've only recently started it so it's still in its teething stages. I'll be doing reviews, swatches, favourites, hauls and e.o.t.d. etc.

  	Linky in sig


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 11, 2011)

http://dxgirly.blogspot.com/

  	Follow me!! I'm doing a MAC giveaway at 25 followers, and I try to follow everyone that follows me!


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

  	Please feel free to check out and follow my blog www.markedforglamour.blogspot.com

  	See you all soon!!! x


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey everyone! Thought I'd plug my blog again as I am having a huge 500 follower giveaway where I am also giving away a brand new stereo rose mineralize skinfinish.

  	You can see the giveaway here http://gildednails.blogspot.com/2011/02/mega-500-follower-giveaway.html

  	Carina x


----------



## MsJellie (Feb 24, 2011)

Alright now!  I just went through and followed everyone listed (that I wasn't already following)!  I am so looking forward to stopping by to everyone's blog!

  	Now, you know I couldn't reply without also leaving my info!

  	My Blog: Intellectual Elegance

  	Happy Blogging ladies!


----------



## shesnotmia (Feb 26, 2011)

here's mine! : http://pinktastic-beauty.blogspot.com/

  	I'm just starting, but I'm hoping I can be as good at this as some others out there are!!

  	P.S. I'm following everyone I can on here


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hey cuties come check out and follow my new beauty blog *

*pinkmagic38.blogspot.com*


----------



## katred (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey ladies,

  	My blog isn't a "beauty blog" per se, although I've started doing posts on beauty products (makeup looks, reviews) along with stories on the history of certain cosmetics. I cover a number of other things, but it's a quick scan through to find the cosmetics related posts. Here's the address:

  	http://morelikespace.blogspot.com


----------



## Mechta (Mar 18, 2011)

*Beauty Blogs*

does anyone here have or know of any good beauty blogs? I've recently just got into them and I find myself sitting there for hours reading them and so recently I made one for myself http://bellezzaisbeauty.blogspot.com/ let me know what you think
  	p.s. sorry i didn't know where to post this


----------



## katelyn0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Beauty blogs that i read:

http://alpha-blonde.blogspot.com/

http://claralikesguts.blogspot.com/

http://cherylsbeautyblog.blogspot.com/

http://nattyngeorge.blogspot.com/


----------



## katred (Mar 18, 2011)

Ones that I love to follow are:

  	http://karlasugar.net/
  	http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/
  	http://cafemakeup.com/
  	http://mackarrie.blogspot.com/ (in German, but the looks she does are amazing and easy to understand in any language)

  	And, ,of course, Temptalia.

  	I totally understand the urge to start your own beauty blog and good for you for doing it! I don't have a beauty blog personally, but I cover some makeup/ beauty topics on my personal blog (link below in my signature).

  	Happy reading!


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 21, 2011)

*My blog!!!*

Hey girls wasn't sure where to post this so put it in here...mods feel free to move it 

  	I've just started my own make up blog so thought I'd post it on here 

  	http://makeuptipsbykat.blogspot.com


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 30, 2011)

I just started and no followers as of yet, but here it is

http://jaeleeparedesmua.blogspot.com/


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the link to my newbie beauty blog http://www.what-would-joan-do.blogspot.com


----------



## ilovemakeupgurl (Apr 7, 2011)

*CHECK OUT THIS BLOG!!*

Okay so I already posted this but it was in the wrong spot. I found this really good makeup blog, and I'm going to follow it...I think you guys should too! CHECK IT OUT! crisabell.blogspot.com LOVE IT!!! <3 <3 xoxo


----------



## mrsf10 (Apr 10, 2011)

http://bcbabesbeauty.blogspot.com/

  	and 

http://makeupbylisamarie.blogspot.com/


----------



## beataat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello to everyone!

  	http://makeupattitude2.blogspot.com/


----------



## BambiJorae (Apr 12, 2011)

*Makeup/Fashion Bloggers Unite!*

Hi guys! I just made a beauty/fashion blog and I'm looking to network.
  	Follow my blog http://bambijorae.blogspot.com, leave your blog names as well.
  	I'll be sure to check them out


----------



## BambiJorae (Apr 12, 2011)

http://bambijorae.blogspot.com


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 18, 2011)

http://jaeleeparedesmua.blogspot.com/
  	check for reviews, tips, fitness, and giveaways (one going on now)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pittsburgh-PA/Makeup-by-Jae-Lee/208225955861994
  	same, reviews, tips, photos, and giveaways


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 23, 2011)

This is great!  Now I have more people to follow.  It'd also be nice to have new friends.  I'm still new to blogging but here's my page:

http://dgsbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys don't forget to check out the specktra blog! just click the blog tab at the top of the page!  we have new posts pretty much every day! here is todays post -Lollipop Loving – Best lipstick ever!


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

I also have another beauty blog on onsugar.com

  	http://dgsbeauty.onsugar.com/


dinah402 said:


> This is great!  Now I have more people to follow.  It'd also be nice to have new friends.  I'm still new to blogging but here's my page:
> 
> http://dgsbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## panties (Apr 29, 2011)

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com


----------



## mrslid (May 3, 2011)

Just discovered this thread! Way easier to find some new beauty blogs on here than on google. I've got some catching up to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Here's my blog. It's still in it's infancy. Reviews, Swatches, FOTDs.

http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2011)

Here's my blog  http://thedollymixdiaries.blogspot.com/  I started it a few months ago.


----------



## heart (May 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!  Awesome thread.  

  	My beauty blog is -- *www.makeupdiary.org*


----------



## hardcoreXhermys (May 23, 2011)

http://colorfulobsessions.blogspot.com
  	i just started this blog


----------



## thebeautybible (May 23, 2011)

Here my blog : 

  	http://the-beautybible.blogspot.com/

  	Ahhh shameless!


----------



## LMD84 (May 23, 2011)

Sexy violet and blue tutorial - the latest specktra youtube tutorial which is on the specktra blog! enjoy!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty boring and uninteresting. You may yawn or fall asleep if you read my blog lulz http://narscupcake.blogspot.com. I hope u visit me


----------



## LMD84 (May 25, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> I'm pretty boring and uninteresting. You may yawn or fall asleep if you read my blog lulz http://narscupcake.blogspot.com. I hope u visit me


	i bet it's not boring! i have opened it in a new tab and shall have a good read in a moment!


----------



## devoted2makeup (May 25, 2011)

My blog is still relatively new but I love the creative outlet that blogging allows. Plus, I a super makeup junkie so you can live vicariously through my blog if you are one too! 

  	http://hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.blogspot.com I hope you stop by and say "hi". I love reader feedback!! Enjoy!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 26, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> i bet it's not boring! i have opened it in a new tab and shall have a good read in a moment!


	Thanks Lou You made my day


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> Thanks Lou You made my day


	well i think you made my day by mentioning me on your blog! you are sooo sweet!


----------



## amoona (May 28, 2011)

It has been ages since I've posted on Specktra! I'm trying to make a come back 

  	I'm a former MAC make-up artist turned PR professional. I recently started my own blog - beauty, fashion and everything else in my life. Please check it out, leave feedback and feel free to leave your blog link on comment posts. I'm very inspired by other people's blogs.

http://lebedoudiary.blogspot.com

  	P.S. - I'm looking to purchase a .com domain for my blog, any suggestions on where to purchase from?


----------



## hilaryrose (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine isn't JUST beauty, but it's http://bellesandbowties.blogspot.com


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't wait to take a look at some of these! I just started blogging in March... Its called Cosmetic Addiction! Because that's what I have... I hear there is currently no cure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.cosmeticaddictionblog.blogspot.com

  	I welcome any feedback you can offer since I'm a noob!!


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 11, 2011)

I just started a YouTube channel.  It's not that great and I only have two videos right now but hope to make more.  =)

  	Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/dgsbeauty

  	Blogger: http://www.dgsbeauty.com


----------



## heart (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi ladies!  I just wanted to drop my url for anyone looking for some active blogs to follow.  Also, be sure to check out my giveaway (MAC, E.L.F. Sigma, NYX, Model 21) which is open internationally.

  	http://www.makeupdiary.org/2011/06/makeup-diarys-huge250-follower-giveaway.html


----------



## Sophiepophie11 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey all, I started my blog only today, but have been writing and researching for it for a couple of months, it features reviews on beauty and hair products that I've used and I've yet to use!  Would severely appreciate some readers, been trying to hunt some people down for 6 hours now  I've already checked out a few blogs on this thread and they're fantastic, hopefully I'll be at that level eventually 

http://hairnightmares.blogspot.com/

  	Sophie x


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 18, 2011)

This is mine:
  	http://thenextme.blogspot.com


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!

  	I just made myself a new blog banner.  Tell me what you think?! Also, how does everyone get their blogs looking so good?! Mine looks so "home-made" by comparison.

http://what-would-joan-do.blogspot.com


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is mine: http://pinksparkle84.blogspot.com/


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 24, 2011)

I started mine not that long ago, actually... just to post stuff I like, wishlists, etc.
  	http://cosmetiq.tumblr.com


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys and dolls! I started a blog a few weeks ago if anyone is interested! If not, no worries 

  	http://www.collegemakeupbag.blogspot.com/


----------



## ElleMakeupBlog (Jun 28, 2011)

[h=2]Great idea![/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]Heres mine[/h] [h=2]www.ellemakeupblog.blogspot.com[/h] [h=2][/h] [h=2]Make sure you enter my Naked Palette giveaway too xxx[/h]


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's mine! www.makeupbycharm.blogspot.com.


----------



## Mygreatlove (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's mine! Just started it last week.   http://rougemomma.blogspot.com/


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 31, 2011)

And here is my blog! I've been updating quite a bit lately! 

  	www.macterialistic.blogspot.com


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 6, 2011)

My blog has the views but not the followers which is a shame.
  	Cos I love feedback and I love getting to know other beauty bloggers out there... so if you check me out or recommend that I would be forever thankful and I'm so welcome to be sent blogs via my blogs and twitter... I dont consider it spam as I find blogging as a community not a competition with everyone. 
http://make-uprehab.blogspot.com/


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

Same, I always just use to read my own thinking mine was the shizz, 
  	Getting back to the point, I use to think that mine was amazing... then, I came across amazing, amazing bloggers who never fail to let me down... here are my recommendations.
http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.com/  (She is amazing, she tells it how it is)

http://thefacechronicles.blogspot.com/ 

http://mrskittykaboom.blogspot.com


----------



## ElvenEyes (Aug 16, 2011)

I just started mine, literally a few hours ago, and still working out the kinks, but here it is!  Sketchy beginnings, but will grow with time!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## poupoune1607 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi there, here is my blog www.poupouneinmakeupland.com (it's in french, but I believe make up is an international language 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
  	Please come to visit us in MakeUpLand


----------



## lushluxelovely (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope everyone likes my blog  It's a fun twist on beauty combined with my love of drawing

http://lushluxelovely.blogspot.com/


----------



## pemily (Sep 11, 2011)

http://yearofthemakeup.blogspot.com/

  	xoxoxo would love feedback brand new


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 12, 2011)

just another reminder for people to check out the specktra blog! the link is in my signature or at the top of the forum  here is the latest post My special edition palettes and MAC quads


----------



## olddcassettes (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.SaraAshouri.net


----------



## Addie00 (Sep 17, 2011)

would love to hear your thoughts!  whatsgoingonwithaddie.blogspot.com


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm back at www.makeup-check.com

  	I would love to see my specktrenettes there


----------



## SomethingGirly (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi girls! 

  	I have just joined this site, so very new, and I have also just started my own blog. Literally just started, I only have two posts on there. 

  	So, any advise anyone could give me, constructive criticism, or just general comments would me much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am lucky enough to work in a job that means I get free cosmetics every few weeks or so, and I research and write about cosmetics every day as part of my job. I love playing with them and trying them out, and discovering new ranges and trends for different seasons, so I thought it would be a great idea to voice my opinions and hear other peoples views on a blog! 

  	Thanks,

http://somethinggirly-beautyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## SomethingGirly (Sep 24, 2011)

Quote: 	 		 			 				http://yearofthemakeup.blogspot.com/

 			 				xoxoxo would love feedback brand new




  	Hey, 

  	I just checked out your blog, nice reviews! 

  	I am VERY new to all this, pls check mine out and let me know what you think? Any advise for me!?!? 

  	Thanks 

http://somethinggirly-beautyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## AimeeContagious (Oct 20, 2011)

http://blog.contagiousclubwear.com/Aimee/

  	please check out my blog :O)


----------



## GlamRusLooks (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello

  	please check out my blog

  	http://glamruslooks.blogspot.com/


  	it is about beauty, nail polish and makeup

  	thanks


----------



## theblossomshed (Nov 10, 2011)

I would love y'all tovisit my new blog The Blossom Shed - it covers skincare, fragrance and style - http://www.theblossomshed.blogspot.com - now I'm off to check out everyone else's on this post!


----------



## ByHester (Nov 24, 2011)

Beauty and more!
http://www.byhester.blogspot.com
  	Hope you like it
  	x


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Nov 24, 2011)

Do people still check out each other's blogs here?
  	Well, just so you all know, this is mine: http://hopelesslyaddictedtomakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## ElvenEyes (Dec 1, 2011)

My first blog giveaway begins today! Come check it out!

  	http://beautyfullyinspired.blogspot.com/


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's mine http://thedollymixdiaries.blogspot.com/  Hope you like it


----------



## thebeautybible (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi guys I'm holding a giveaway on my blog The Beauty Bible if you wish to sub and enter... good luck x


----------



## Stefaniex143 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm brand new to Specktra and I wanted to introduce myself! My name is Stefanie and I'm a new beauty blogger! I love makeup, hair, nails.. I'm obsessed with it! and i absolutely love watching youtube tutorials! i think they are amazing! I would love for you all to check out my blog & subscribe!! http://charmedlifelove.blogspot.com/

 	I look forward to getting to know everyone!

 	Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Sunlifes (Jan 16, 2012)

Here the new blog from the Netherlands http://www.hollandabeauty.nl you also can follow me on http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hollandabeautynl/196276720468562.
  	Thanks and greetings from the Netherlands.


----------



## computergirl200 (Jan 16, 2012)

Loving this thread. So many good blogs to look at!

  	Mine started as a skincare diary, in a quest for clear, healthy skin.... then it spread to beauty, makeup, and all sorts of related things!

http://www.computergirl2007.blogspot.com Hope you like it!
  	x


----------



## SomethingGirly (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm just starting to get the hang of all this blogging! ;-)

  	Please check it out and tell me what you think, all feedback welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://somethinggirly-beautyblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hippymeow (Jan 18, 2012)

Mines at http://bloodfeatherslipstick.blogspot.com/ 





  	Latest post it about my new fave makeup brand, Sugarpill <3


----------



## renateos (Jan 19, 2012)

This is my blog: http://makeupbyrenate.blogspot.com/ I write in Norwegian, but most of my posts are swatches, productphotos and looks  I also have a Facebookpage for my blog: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Renates-sminkeeldorado/147009732045390


----------



## themakeupfairy (Jan 19, 2012)

Started my blog nearly a year ago! Latest post is about Illamasqua blushers! 

  	www.themakeupfairyblog.blogspot.com


----------



## SomethingGirly (Jan 19, 2012)

http://somethinggirly-beautyblog.blogspot.com/























  	Follow me please ladies! So far I only have ONE follower...I would love a few more... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just starting out so bare with me! More posts to come


----------



## fibercrazed (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope it's okay to post mine. I think this may be my first post here. I joined awhile back, but silly life got in the way. lol Anyway, mine is http://www.fibercrazedbeauty.blogspot.com


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi everyone! Please check out my beauty blog and while you're there, participate in my giveaway! Thank you! 
http://www.crystalcandymakeup.blogspot.ca/2012/03/concours-masques-en-tissu-gagner.html


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi hi, I also have a blog. Please feel free to check it out!

  	http://www.fascitorium.net

  	thanks


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 8, 2012)

http://beautyjunkie.onsugar.com/


----------



## Addie00 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://whatsgoingonwithaddie.blogspot.com  I post random thoughts hauls reviews and some books too  leave me a message on my blog so i can look and follow yours too!   Hope to gain new friends!


----------



## MissBeautyBlog (Apr 20, 2012)

* 20yr British Beauty blogger, I am trying to post things weekly if not more often.  I have only recently restarted my blog and would love and appreciate if people could check it out and potentially follow me if you like what you see. Thank you x  *








http://selfconfesionssofabeautyaddict.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## SNJx (May 21, 2012)

Im a 20 year old British beauty/fashion blogger. I do a variation of different posts. Mainly reviews, would really appreciate it if anyone would check it out 

www.MissSNJx.blogspot.com


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 24, 2012)

Hi everyone! Just letting people know that my original blog is now closed.  Both my blog and YT account were accidentally deleted when my husband played around with Google and not retrievable, so I have set up a new one at a new address and hope people will drop by and follow if interested!  Basically, I am starting from scratch again!  xx

  	http://beautifullyinspiredbyee.blogspot.com/


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (May 24, 2012)

I don't have a blog but but my YouTube channel is @ KelseenBrianaJai ; ). Stop by and sub!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

Thought I should add my blog too
  	All my links are in my signature


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is my makeup and beauty blog
  	check it out
http://something-that-is-beautiful.blogspot.com


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's my blog, please check it out:

  	http://pinksparkle84.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Kcreations (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is my blog - I'm a makeup artist down under in Perth, Western Australia - please take a look at my blog :  www.kcreationsmakeupblog.com


----------



## feeorin (Aug 4, 2012)

hey all!
  	this is my brand new blog, I just opened it so it is a little small...
  	but you all are still invited to visit it 

http://ronniecanello.blogspot.co.il/


----------



## Babylard (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh what a great thread! my blog is fairly new too, but I am always posting things. I still haven't made a banner yet so.. 

  	Here is mine: http://prettyoptimal.blogspot.ca/


----------



## mikmik90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's mine!

	http://shameless-fripperies.blogspot.com.au/

  	xxkarima


----------



## sassypie (Aug 8, 2012)

My blog!:

http://www.still-blushful.com

  	I'm Australian and I review all types of products, do FOTDs, tutorials etc! 

  	Please check it out!


----------



## luvaofmakeup (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's my small blog: http://www.glitterrush.blogspot.com/. I just posted a makeup collection and storage if anyone's interested


----------



## andabri (Aug 12, 2012)

I just started one today. So I'm a complete blogging newb, but please check it out!   http://andabri.blogspot.com/


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 21, 2012)

I just started a blog http://rainbows-n-fishsticks, its a mixture blog with beauty and design


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Sep 24, 2012)

heres mine 
  	sign up lovelies
www.kazzii-x-beauty.weebly.com


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Nov 5, 2012)

Just updated and revamped my site my new blog is Knight Beauty How-To


----------



## geeko (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's mine. www.makeupgalore83.blogspot.com

  	Nothing fanciful. Just some reviews and swatches by me.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Updated and revamped my blog! Please do check it out. Also have a giveaway happening from the new year! Thanks


----------



## taina007 (Jan 1, 2013)

just wanted to add mines to the list.. so glad i found this post and so many other blogs to look at  http://misstaina007.blogspot.com/


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 11, 2013)

I just figured that I would add mine to the list, as well! 
	I'm just getting back on my feet, but I would love it if someone would check it out. 

http://www.addisonelinor.blogspot.com


----------



## Amyinwonderland (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just started my Beauty blog. Id love it if you could take a look.
  	I love reading and following blogs! 

  	http://amzyinwonderland.blogspot.co.uk/

  	xox


----------



## Julianna2314 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://beautybyjulianna.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## NATlar (Mar 6, 2013)

Just getting started.

  	http://natlarx.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Cutediys (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello! My blog is at cutediys.com 

  	I post diys, arts and crafts, makeup things, and nail art designs. Please have a look and subscribe by email!


----------



## pemily (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all,

  	I have just opened a facebook page promoting my business.

  	lots of pictures and product rec's

  	www.facebook.com/emilyportellimakeupartist

  	would love it if you took a look 

  	xo


----------



## alyxo (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine is very new: http://lipstickwonderlandbyaly.blogspot.ca/


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 5, 2013)

I started mine a while back and am looking forward to also exchanging thoughts via beauty blogs 
  http://apoundofluck.wordpress.com

  Plus, I'd also love to read beauty blogs by Korean girls (who are actually living in Korea). Feel free to send me your link


----------



## cocotears (Oct 16, 2013)

I just started mine this summer and I'm still working out the kinks, but its www.swatchmebaby.com.


----------



## Jennifae (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine is jennifae.com.


----------



## KaysWays (Oct 16, 2013)

I have been debating whether i should start a blog. Idohave a YT channel though, check me out and sub please.  Link in signature


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Nov 11, 2013)

mine >> www.imladiiekay.com << I blog beauty / fashion / life ^-^


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 20, 2013)

*If you want to find a good sale price then definitely check out the blog I run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*http://www.BestLipstickSales.com*


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine is: http://www.sheputshermakeupon.com/


----------



## NicoleL (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm no longer blogging, please delete post if possible


----------



## LivN (Feb 9, 2014)

Another newbie http://blushnglow.com


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.wearebabywizard.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## Alexity (Feb 10, 2014)

http://bonnybones.at


----------



## Fucking Pretty (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello Pretties!! I'm just starting on Specktra and I hope make new beauty friends and why not a foreign partnership!? Will it be awesome!!

  My blog is Fucking Pretty Awesome, and there's post on english and portuguese!! Hope you liked!


----------



## Ama21 (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's mine: 

  http://makeupmaven101.blogspot.ca


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 4, 2014)

Melzmanor.blogspot.com  Thanks for checking it out guys!


----------



## crystalzi (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is mine I just started. It's a work in progress lol. Hopefully I can do a nyx wicked lippy swatch fest soon.   http://distractedbyglitter.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

http://www.drugstoregalore.blogspot.com


----------



## aliciajadex (Jan 5, 2015)

My beauty blog is www.aliciajadex.com  heres an image from an upcoming post, hope you stop by! xxx


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a German beauty and nailart blog: www.polished-with-love.de


----------



## TanjaStar (Feb 11, 2015)

This is exactly what I've been looking for, a place where I can some more inspiration, and where I can share my blog, so here it is: http://dstar-story.blogspot.com/
  I've only started writing it a while ago, so there's not to much to see or read, but I got mostly inspired by my friend Monika, who's blog you can check out here: http://dreamland1234.blogspot.com/ (she got some more to see and read)
  Thx for ur time and some great inspirations I've already found


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 11, 2015)

For women of color, this is my beauty blog www.charismafull.com


----------



## Ahalya (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello my fellow beauty addicts, 

  I have a beauty, fashion and lifestyle blog. 

  Ahalya Beauty http://ahalyabeauty.blogspot.co.uk/

  My latest post: My Top 5 Pink Lipsticks





  Feel free to browse, comment and follow! x x


----------

